# 870-Check out my new sweet avatar...



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Whadda think?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fine lookin gentlemen


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

gouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, wtf, do they have a season for that kind of animal????? if they did, I would hope they wouldn't put a limit on those kind of furry creatures, that one just looks hideious!!!!!!!!! What country is it from??????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well for those of you who were looking,,, this is the picture....










Tator,,,you have some issues buddy


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Your in luck tator, they do have a limit,,,,,it's called 0. Anything over that is deemed as either murder or manslaugher.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

go to bed!!!


----------

